# Pee pad training HELP!!



## cheeko (May 24, 2011)

I have 7 month old male chihuahua named Cheeko and we need help! I have had him since Febuary when I started pee pad training him right away. Needless to say its not working..... and its 4 months later. I have spent hours upon hours sitting with him at the pee pad getting him to pee or poop and than always rewarding him with a treat. I asked the vet and she said he is fine just to be patient because they are hard to potty train. Most of the time he will just pee wherever he wants to right in front of us, its getting to be a huge problem because he has completly ruined most of the carpet. Everytime he pees/poops we take him right back to the pee pad and tell him "bad dog you need to pee here!!!!" I have never had a chihuahua before only bigger dogs that have gone outside to pee and they whine and whine at the door to get out. Another thing I have been doing is "crate training" I have a small crate that use to have a pillow inside it but yet again he just peeed all over it and it was beyond the point of washing it so i threw it but he will pee in there and just lay in it...... this is strange and i need help im at my witts end with this dog!


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

Is he fixed?
Have you tried umbilicording him and training him outside for the summer. I know how you feel as I have only had big dogs who never went in the house.There was a month that I was pulling out my hair over our chi.

Mine is 9 months old and started on the pads cause it was winter but as soon as spring was here he was put outside and treated everytime he went. He was fixed but went through a period of peeing on everything. We also put in a dog door.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe taking him to the pee pad and saying bad dog,he thinks he can't go there??? When you see him doing a pee then say NO in a stern voice so he knows that second what he's doing is wrong, then take him over to the pad.Next time he does it on your carpet wipe a bit of the pee onto the pad and leave that down ,it will have his scent on it,this may help ???? Good luck


----------



## cheeko (May 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!! We live in an appt that has quite a few doors to get out of before we get outside and we tried that but he's peed in the hallway a few times.... he isn't fixed but needs to get neutered soon, planning on July to get that done. ---What is umbillicording him?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

True, Dogs don't think like humans. If you scold him on the pee pad he will think the pee pad is the bad place to potty. 

Like Michele said, startle him with a NO when you see him pee in a bad place, pick him up and put him on the pee pad to finish his business. Once he is done, praise him like it's the best thing he's ever done!


----------



## bean (May 18, 2011)

cheeko said:


> Thanks guys!! We live in an appt that has quite a few doors to get out of before we get outside and we tried that but he's peed in the hallway a few times.... he isn't fixed but needs to get neutered soon, planning on July to get that done. ---What is umbillicording him?


Its when you leash yourself to the dog, so when your dog needs to go you take him to the pee pad.Its so they dont have free roam of your house.Its alot of work but it does pay off big time.

I agree lots of praise! 

Yeah living in an apartment and peeing in hallways not so good. How about the deck?? or is it not secure enough. I know thats where mine will be going when its full blown winter and they only want to be out for a secondLOL


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

You might want to buy a potty patch fake grass,comes in a kit,only $40. I have been told by friends with small male dogs its much easier than the potty pads I use for Sparkles. Good luck!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I 2nd the potty patch idea. Instead of a small crate where he has to pee on himself if he does need to go; set up a playpen divided in 2 sections; bed and pee area (grass patch or pad.) ANY time you can't watch him like a hawk; he MUST be in here. A dogs natural aversion to soiling it's bedding will cause him to go as far from the bed as possible, the other side (the pee pad!) I've used this method for all my dogs and they housebreak themselves. After a while even when they are running around the house (me supervising of course) they will seek out the pee pad to go. It's still important to praise a lot when they do go on the pad; and as soon as you notice him peeing you must move him there immediately. As long as you literally never let him out of you sight you will notice every time he pees. It sounds like a LOT of work but like others said it really pays off. You just have to be very diligent WATCHING him and not LETTING him have an accident. (Thats where the leash or 'umbilical' training comes in handy; if you actually have stuff to do and can't just watch him. This way he has to follow you and be everywhere you are; which makes it a lot easier to catch him.) And any time that you can't watch him he HAS to be in his pen. This is the setup we're using for Tequila and have used to train every dog before her.:


----------



## cheeko (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the advice I have been looking into that grass thing...... so far noting has worked..... while he is walking he pees, he peed all over my hand this morning and a few days ago when we took him to the dog park he was only interested in the water (which i didn't let him have) and 2 mins after being in the car he peed all over the seat...... im really ready to give up, he has peed all over his bed and just lays in it??????? i don't get it!?!?!?


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

I have never heard of the term umbillicording before and i find it quite interesting. Its a good idea but, is there not a danger of the dog becoming too attached to you then, so that he always always have to be with you? Or will this pass once the potty training is done. I only have a flat as well, with a balcony so we too have quite a few doors to go through before we are outside. I also woudl love it if he woudl learn to do his buiseness on the balcony for the winter. Lady does, but it is nothign i have thought her. She just presumes, balcony is better than inside i guess. She had such a bad stomach when she first arrived so i am very greatful that she her self came up with that solution. Perhaps she can "teatch" Locco the same when the winter comes


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Is the crate you have for him too large? If it is too large, he will pee at one end and then go to the other end to lie down. When I trained Angel, I took him to his pee pad a million times a day, and I did a "song and dance" when it was successful. I really made a big deal out it! If the crate is small enough, he should be in it iwhen he is not being played with. If you are training him for outside, instead of walking him out, try carrying him out so he can't pee anywhere on the way out.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

cheeko said:


> Thanks for the advice I have been looking into that grass thing...... so far noting has worked..... while he is walking he pees, he peed all over my hand this morning and a few days ago when we took him to the dog park he was only interested in the water (which i didn't let him have) and 2 mins after being in the car he peed all over the seat...... im really ready to give up, he has peed all over his bed and just lays in it??????? i don't get it!?!?!?


Has he been to the vet for this? It sounds as if he may have something wrong in the plumbing department.....or is he a puppy mill dog? This sounds typical of that too.
Best of luck!!


----------



## cheeko (May 24, 2011)

thanks!! -- the crate is the smallest crate I could get and he just pees in it and lays in it and than when I get him out he needs a bath because there is pee all over his feet and stomach --- we are moving in a week and I refuse to have him ruining everything like he did in this place! we have been extensively crate training him but today was HORRIBLE.... he would go to the pee pad look at us than go back to the crate.... pee in the crate.... we clean it put him back... pee in it again and just a few minutes ago I caught him peeing him in the crate and he was licking it up I AM SO GROSSED OUT i have never seen him do this .... plus he peed on the carpet right after he peed in the crate omg.... I had an appt for the vet on monday but they cancelled the appt!!!! 

as for the dog being from a puppy mill....I bought him off kijiji from a older lady who breeds chihuahuas in nova scotia... what is typical of a puppy mill dog???? ahhh maybe I got ripped out now I am totally not sure he is pure-bred chihuahua Id post a pic but I cant figure out how LOL he's super cute when he's not peeing on everything! honestly we cannot enjoy him because we are scared wherever he goes he will pee!!!!! HELP


----------



## Mijo (Jun 23, 2011)

I had to pad train my first chi b/c I got him as a puppy, I also live in an appartment. What I found out that worked really well was that I had to pick specific times to bring my puppy to the pad to have him go to the bathroom. Chis and dogs in general will normally relieve themselves at specific times (i.e. after waking up, after eating, after playing, etc.). I basically waited until those specific times and then took my puppy to the pad and sat there and waited till he went. When my puppy was about to go (i.e. circling the pad) I'd give the command "go potty" and then reward him after he was done. I combined this with crate training and in the span of several weeks my chi was going on the pad by himself reliablely.

I found that this techique really worked b/c I was essentially setting myself up for success by providing training when the puppy actually had to go, rather than trying to make him go when he didn't have to.

My other two rescue chis were already pad trained when I adopted them and they tend to have the occasional accident (relieve themselves near the pad but not on it), but my chi that I actually pad trained never has an acident.


----------

